
The Mass Exodus of Confederates to Brazil After the Civil War - vinnyglennon
https://www.thevintagenews.com/2018/08/13/confederates-brazil/
======
robertsd247
This is what happens to the people who lose a civil war. Leave or be dealt
with harshly for being disloyal.

